# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Athens Wireless Summit 2015 Κάλεσμα για συμμετοχή

## NetTraptor

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για την πρωτοβουλία του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (AWMN) να διοργανώσει διημερίδα με τίτλο* «Athens Wireless Summit 2015»* στις *26 και 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015* στο Impact Hub Athens και να σας προσκαλέσουμε να συμμετάσχετε και να βοηθήσετε στην διοργάνωσή του.

*Τι είναι το Athens Wireless Summit 2015
*
Το Athens Wireless Summit 2015 είναι μία διήμερη εκδήλωση η οποία φιλοδοξεί να συγκεντρώσει ανθρώπους από τον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, τον χώρο των κοινών, τις κοινότητες ανοιχτού λογισμικού, τις κοινότητες των κοινοτικών ασύρματων δικτύων και όλους όσους ασχολούνται ή ενδιαφέρονται να ασχοληθούν με τις τεχνολογίες των ασύρματων δικτύων από την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, ώστε να γνωριστούν μεταξύ τους, να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις και εμπειρίες, να διερευνήσουν δυνατότητες συνεργασιών και συνεργιών καθώς και να προβάλουν τα πλεονεκτήματα ανάπτυξης σύγχρονων κοινών τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών ως παράγοντα ανάπτυξης μιας περιοχής.Η εκδήλωση θα περιλαμβάνει παρουσιάσεις, συζητήσεις, workshops, social events και εκθέσεις με θέμα τις τεχνολογίες ασύρματης δικτύωσης, την ανάπτυξη δικτυακών υποδομών και υπηρεσιών κοινής χρήσης, την ανάδειξη του κοινωνικού χαρακτήρα της ανάπτυξης κοινοτικών δικτύων από πολίτες για πολίτες καθώς και την ανάπτυξη δικτύων ενεργών ανθρώπων γύρω από αυτές, παραδείγματα δομών συνεργασίας που υπάρχουν ή μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν μεταξύ αυτών των κοινοτήτων σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.
*
Πού και πότε*

Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί *το Σάββατο 19 και την Κυριακή 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015* στο Impact Hub, Καραϊσκάκη 28 στην Αθήνα. Όλο το κτήριο θα είναι στη διάθεση της εκδήλωσης για τις δύο αυτές ημέρες έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε εκεί να πραγματοποιήσουμε τόσο τα σεμινάρια όσο και τα workshop σε παράλληλες ροές. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Impact Hub και τους χώρους του επισκεφτείτε το site τους: http://athens.impacthub.net


*Προτεινόμενο σχέδιο προγράμματος*

*ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙΣ / ΟΜΙΛΙΕΣ*

*Ώρες*
*Σάββατο 26 Σεπτεμβρίου
*Open Space - 1ος Όροφος
*Κυριακή 27 Σεπτεμβρίου
*Open Space - 1ος Όροφος

*09:30 - 10:30*
Προσέλευση / Εγγραφές / Καφές
Προσέλευση / Εγγραφές / Καφές

*10:30 - 10:45*
Καλωσόρισμα / Παρουσίαση στόχων της ημερίδας
Καλωσόρισμα / Παρουσίαση στόχων της ημερίδας

*10:45 - 11:00*
Παρουσίαση προγράμματος ημέρας (ομιλητές, workshops, panels)
Παρουσίαση προγράμματος ημέρας (ομιλητές, workshops, panels)

*11:00 - 11:20*
… (1η Παρουσίαση)
… (1η Παρουσίαση)

*11:20 - 11:40*
… (2η Παρουσίαση)
… (2η Παρουσίαση)

*11:40 - 12:00*
… (3η Παρουσίαση)
… (3η Παρουσίαση)

*12:00 - 12:30*
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα?)
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα?)

*12:30 - 13:00*
Διάλλειμα για καφέ
Διάλλειμα για καφέ

*13:00 - 13:20*
… (4η Παρουσίαση)
… (4η Παρουσίαση)

*13:20 - 13:40*
… (5η Παρουσίαση)
… (5η Παρουσίαση)

*13:40 - 14:00*
… (6η Παρουσίαση)
… (6η Παρουσίαση)

*14:00 - 15:00*
Διάλλειμα για ελαφρύ γεύμα 
Διάλλειμα για ελαφρύ γεύμα 

*15:00 - 15:20*
… (7η Παρουσίαση)
… (7η Παρουσίαση)

*15:20 - 15:40*
… (8η Παρουσίαση)
… (8η Παρουσίαση)

*15:40 - 16:00*
… (9η Παρουσίαση)
… (9η Παρουσίαση)

*16:00 - 16:30*
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα?)
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα?)

*16:30 - 17:00*
Διάλλειμα για καφέ
Διάλλειμα για καφέ

*17:00 - 17:20*
… (10η Παρουσίαση)
… (10η Παρουσίαση)

*17:20 - 17:40*
… (11η Παρουσίαση)
… (11η Παρουσίαση)

*17:40 - 18:00*
… (12η Παρουσίαση)
… (12η Παρουσίαση)

*18:00 - 18:30*
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα?)
Panel συζήτησης / Συμπεράσματα - Λήξη εργασιών ημερίδας

*18:30 - till late*
Social networking / Party
Social networking / Party





*WORKSHOPS*

*Ώρες*
*Σάββατο 26 Σεπτεμβρίου
*Workshop Room - Ισόγειο
*Κυριακή 27 Σεπτεμβρίου
*Workshop Room - Ισόγειο

*?*
Εγκατάσταση ενός κόμβου
ΙοΤ εφαρμογές 

*?*
Λειτουργικά συστήματα και παραμετροποίηση
Οπτικά λινκ

*?*
Off the grid εφαρμογες
Εφαρμογές στα κοινοτικα δικτυα

*?*
Πλατφόρμα Confine
Ερευνητικές υποδομες

*?*
..
..





*ΕΚΘΕΣΕΙΣ*

*Χώρος*


*White Room*
Έκθεση φωτογραφίας από εγκαταστάσεις κόμβων ασύρματων κοινοτικών δικτύων ανά την Ελλάδα

*...*
Έκθεση εξοπλισμού ασύρματης δικτύωσης κοινοτικών δικτύων




Είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι η συμμετοχή σας στην ημερίδα, θα συμβάλει σημαντικά στην συνδιαμόρφωση και την επιτυχία αυτής της εκδήλωσης, ενώ αποτελεί ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε από κοντά και να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες όλοι όσοι έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα και τις τεχνολογίες ασύρματης δικτύωσης. Με σκοπό την πιο άμεση επικοινωνία και συνεννόηση μεταξύ διοργανωτών, έχει δημιουργηθεί μια λίστα επικοινωνίας [email protected] στην οποία μπορείτε να συμμετέχετε αν το θελήσετε. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε αυτή την λίστα για κάθε επικοινωνία 

Αν λοιπόν όλα τα παραπάνω σας φαίνονται ενδιαφέρονται, παρακαλώ όπως:


μας στείλετε τα σχόλια και τις προτάσεις σας για την συνδιαμόρφωση αυτής της εκδήλωσης στην λίστα επικοινωνίας που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνωπροσφέρετε την βοήθεια σας στην συνδιαμόρφωση του web site http://events.awmn.net/ το οποίο έχει σκοπό την προβολή του γεγονότος. Έχει γίνει ήδη ένα πρώτο draft αλλά θα χρειαστούμε τη βοήθεια και τις ιδέες σας ώστε να διαμορφωθεί η τελική του μορφή. Ζητήστε πρόσβαση στο admin κομμάτι του για να συμβάλλεταιΘα ήταν φοβερό να δεχόμασταν κάποιες ιδέες για ένα logoΠροτείνετε πιθανές δικές σας ομιλίες & lightning talks ώστε να μπουν στο πρόγραμμα και να αρχίσει αυτό να συνδιαμορφώνεταιΕπικοινωνήστε σε δεύτερο χρόνο και με κάθε τρόπο την εκδήλωση σε άτομα που πιθανόν να ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν σαν ομιλητές υποδεικνύοντας τους την φόρμα συμμετοχής καθώς και το site τα οποία θα τελειοποιηθούν μέσα στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημαπροτείνετε πιθανούς τρόπους συμβολής σας στην διοργάνωση αυτής της εκδήλωσης. Θα εκτιμηθεί κάθε συμβολή και εμπειρία σας σχετιζόμενη με το εγχείρημα.


Προσβλέπουμε στην άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας και είμαστε στην διάθεση σας για ότι περαιτέρω πληροφορίες χρειάζεστε. 

Με εκτίμηση,
Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του
*Ασυρμάτου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών*

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά θα ήταν σούπερ αν προτείνατε κάποια παρουσίαση ή κάποιο workshop. Τα slot είναι κατά περίπου τα 3/4 γεμάτα και θα έρθει κόσμος τόσο από το εξωτερικό όσο και από όλη την Ελλάδα.
Μην ντρέπεστε δεν είναι τίποτα. Δηλώστε κάποιο workshop στην τελική που είναι πιο χαλαρό και εύκολο. Θα έρθει κόσμος από το εξωτερικό, από πανεπιστήμια, από άλλες συλλογικές προσπάθειες, το οργανώνουμε εμείς και δεν βλέπω από εδώ και πολύ συμμετοχή σε ομιλίες. Χρειαζόμαστε στα σίγουρα κάποιες συμμετοχές. Μπορείτε να δείξετε ότι θέλετε. Ένα hotspot, κάποια λύση, ένα application, μια υπηρεσία, πως να στήσει κάποιος εξοπλισμό, κάποιο κολπάκι κτλ έχει ξεχωριστές ζεστές αίθουσες που είναι super για τέτοια φάση. Παρεΐστικα workshop δηλαδη.
Εντός των ημερών θα βάλω το πρόγραμμα όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί έως τώρα και θέλω να δω συμμετοχές. Είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να μπορέσουμε να οργανώσουμε μια τέτοια διημερίδα και πρέπει να την εκμεταλλευτούμε για να περάσουμε καλά και να γνωριστούμε με νέα μέλη που έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή. Μέχρι τώρα στο eventbright μαζί με τους ομιλητές και φίλους βλέπω πάνω από 100
Είναι μια γιορτή για αυτό που κάνουμε και αγαπάμε τόσα χρόνια. Αγκαλιάστε το και εκμεταλλευτείτε το. 
Τέλος θα χρειαστούμε βοήθεια με την προετοιμασία του χώρου. Θέλουμε εκθέματα φωτογραφίες αφίσες και ότι άλλο μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε και να προτείνετε και εσείς θα είναι χρήσιμο. Την Τρίτη θα έχουμε έτυμα και μπλουζάκια του event.

awmn1.jpgawmn2.jpg

Πάμε να ψηφίσουμε και μετά βουρ για να ετοιμάσουμε αυτή την φιέστα. 

Όποιος θέλει να σχολιάσει κάτι , να προτείνει ή θέλει να δηλώσει συμμετοχή για βοήθεια ας το κάνει εδώ.

----------


## senius

Θα προσπαθήσω μαζί και με άλλους φίλους του κοινού δικτύου μας AWMN, να έρθουμε.!!
Απλά έχω φορτωμένο ωράριο και δεν ξέρω αν τα καταφέρω,, όσο αφορά εμένα.
Πάντως εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και όλα.!
Στην περίπτωση που μέλη μας από το AWMN παρουσιάσουν κάποιο workshop η κατασκευές, χαρά μου/μας θα ήταν να δώσουν ιδέες και από εδώ : 
http://www.awmn.net/albumall.php?
http://www.awmn./albumall.php?

Αν χρειαστείτε προσωρινό bb link για διασύνδεση AWMN κόμβου, ευχαρίστως να σας γυρίσω πιάτο από τον κόμβο senius #10636.

Στην διάθεση σας για ότι μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## romias

Πέρασα κατά τις 2 παρά και ήταν κλειστό.
Καποιοι θα πρέπει να προβληματιστούν  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχουμε αλλάξει την ημερομηνία παντού, έχουμε στείλει χιλιάδες mail για την αλλαγή, υπάρχει και μέσα στο forum άλλο ένα ποστ κάπου με σωστές ημερομηνίες, στην πρώτη σελίδα έχει την σωστή, στο events.awmn.net έχει επίσης την σωστή και εδώ μας ξέφυγε duh!. Συγνώμη παράληψη! Fail

Η εκδήλωση έχει μετατεθεί από τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου για το επόμενο ΣΚ λόγο εκλογών. Διορθώνω και αυτό το Post...

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα μπει και το πρόγραμμα εδώ. Τα λέμε το Άλλο ΣΚ

----------


## romias

A ναι μου ήρθαν κάτι μail αλλά δεν τους έδωσα σημασία, τα πέρασα για υπενθυμίσεις. 
Πάνω που φοβήθηκα ότι έχασα το "*14:00 - 15:00* Διάλλειμα για ελαφρύ γεύμα".
Κερασμένα δεν είναι η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## NetTraptor

Το Πρόγραμμα όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί έως τώρα

http://events.awmn.net/wp/?page_id=54

----------


## djk604

Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα ελεύθερο slot για workshop το Σάββατο 19:00 - 20:00 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.
Το πλήρες πρόγραμμα μπορείτε να το δείτε το site του event: http://events.awmn.net/wp/?page_id=57&lang=el
Registrations εδώ.
Τα λέμε αύριο από κοντά.

----------

